# Can my Clinton supporters watch this and still vote for her?



## havasu (Oct 28, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKt2zaOrxD8[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2016)

People voting for her will look past that and compare it to Trumps potty mouth.


----------



## VanMark (Oct 28, 2016)

She has no appeal at all. At least Obama could talk.I just find Hillary annoying from the time she opens her mouth.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 28, 2016)

Let&#8217;s not forget who she is married to. These are the idiots that are running the country. This video would make great reality tv if it wasn&#8217;t so real. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OSHLNC2tCM[/ame]


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2016)

Wow. So much corruption, too many people in politics way too close to each other.


----------



## frodo (Oct 28, 2016)

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/fbi-re-open-investigation-clinton-email-server-n674631


w.foxnews.com



she is toast,  game over,,,

smoking gun
http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/oct/26/bill-oreilly-shreds-james-comey-fbi-after-smoking-/


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT-8Dm1VThc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wT-8Dm1VThc[/ame]


----------

